# Takedown Ureterostomy



## Kelly_Mayumi (Sep 7, 2010)

Does anyone have a suggestion for a takedown of a ureterstomy?  The code for creating one is 50860 but I feel like 50920 is inappropriate for taking it down.  Thoughts?


----------



## KCROSS (Sep 13, 2010)

Is the surgeon going to re-implant the ureter into the bladder?  If so, look at 50780.  

KCross


----------

